# desktop is the wrong way round



## jasmin

Please help! My daughter was fiddling with computer keys on our PC (Windows XP) and the desktop suddently turned sideways! I have not yet found how to turn it back the right way! Help!


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Well, Um no big deal. I had a Computer that could do that, All you have to do is  hold these key combinations down *Ctrl+Alt+Down Arrow, or Up arrow.* *Also, Ctrl+Alt+ Left/Right Arrow, would make it flip left and right.*


----------



## Cromewell

You should be able to rotate the display in your video cards control panel as well but getting there with a mouse can be a little mind boggling when the screen is rotated


----------



## jasmin

thank you, I have turned my monitor back the right way now as we had turned it to avoid cricked necks! All sorted thanks again.


----------



## zombine210

anybody know why some computers do this and others don't? for example i can do this with the computers at school, which is weird because they are so tied down you can barely do anything else; like can't right-click, or open 'my computer'.
at work some of my co-workers can do theirs, but i can't do mine. i also can't do it at home. is there a setting that allows you to use the ctrl+alt+arrow shortcut?
all using windows xp, with 4:3 lcd screens.
just wondering.


----------

